# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  WinPatrol 17.0.2010.1: универсальный антишпион

## SDA

Вышла новая версия бесплатной программы WinPatrol, предназначение которой - отслеживать большое количество вредоносных модулей, оберегая данные от возможной потери. WinPatrol определяет и удаляет «саморазмножающийся» тип вирусов, программное обеспечение рекламного характера, установленное без согласия пользователя, шпионские модули, которые оставляют некоторые программы, файлы Cookies, троянских коней и вирусы других типов. WinPatrol – это хорошее дополнение к основному антивирусу. 
В последней версии уменьшено количество затрачиваемой оперативной памяти, улучшена поддержка Firefox 3 и Google Chrome, ускорена работа программы, устранены конфликты с другими приложениями.

Разработчик: BillP Studios
Распространяется: бесплатно
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 1 Mб
Скачать можно http://www.winpatrol.com/wpsetup.exe

На мой взгляд конфликтами с дргими приложениями не страдал, а загрузка оперативной памяти и так была минимальной. Использую по привычке, как хороший Task Manager.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thetoken12

Эта программа может защитить  от модификации реестра зловредными программами?

----------


## SDA

> Эта программа может защитить  от модификации реестра зловредными программами?


В части автозагрузки, надстроек браузера IE - может, т.е. спросит, а дальше дело пользователя.

----------

